# The Walking Dead "Crossed" 11/23/14 | Talking Dead 11/23/14 NO preview spoilers



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why did they bother to take Tyreese on the rescue mission? He can't even hurt a walker unless he's pushed. They should just assign him as Judith's permanent nanny and find a dress for him.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> Why did they bother to take Tyreese on the rescue mission? He can't even hurt a walker unless he's pushed. They should just assign him as Judith's permanent nanny and find a dress for him.


But they needed someone who would actually defend Judith if the church was attacked!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

How obvious that Sasha (her name right?) was going to get knocked out like that and he'll run away!

And WTF is up with the priest?!?! Getting weirder and weirder!


----------



## leswar (Apr 14, 2005)

Rick has to justify his decision making process to the group now. Yet Sasha gets
to untie the cop from the post and move him out of the area without any discussion or backup ( Of course no one notices).

Not to mention --"taking a shot" that will alert the Dawn group to their location.

Why is she guarding prisoners with a sniper rifle. Makes no sense. It's a security-risk
(Same reason prison guards do not carry).

Well it sets up the mid-season finale of a big battle.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> Why did they bother to take Tyreese on the rescue mission? He can't even hurt a walker unless he's pushed. They should just assign him as Judith's permanent nanny and *find a dress for him.*


That's a terrible thing to say.
Just because a man prefers not to kill things and instead is good with kids is no reflection on his manhood or masculinity.

And even if it was "find a dress for him" is still hateful and unnecessary- your point would have been better made had you not stooped to this type of insult.

You could rewrite that sentence "They should just assign him as Judith's permanent nanny and let him stay back at the camp." and it says the same thing yet without being so grossly insulting .


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Well said.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> How obvious that Sasha (her name right?) was going to get knocked out like that and he'll run away!
> 
> And WTF is up with the priest?!?! Getting weirder and weirder!


I thought that when he pushed her (and it was so obvious what his plan was), she would fall out through the window.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

leswar said:


> Rick has to justify his decision making process to the group now. Yet Sasha gets
> to untie the cop from the post and move him out of the area without any discussion or backup ( Of course no one notices).
> 
> Not to mention --"taking a shot" that will alert the Dawn group to their location.
> ...


I wouldn't call that a sniper rifle. Plus as you should know they use whatever they have.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> That's a terrible thing to say.
> Just because a man prefers not to kill things and instead is good with kids is no reflection on his manhood or masculinity.
> 
> And even if it was "find a dress for him" is still hateful and unnecessary- your point would have been better made had you not stooped to this type of insult.
> ...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> That's a terrible thing to say.
> Just because a man prefers not to kill things and instead is good with kids is no reflection on his manhood or masculinity.
> 
> And even if it was "find a dress for him" is still hateful and unnecessary- your point would have been better made had you not stooped to this type of insult.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

For fun look up the Bible Verses posted in the church at the beginning. Nice easter eggs there.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> For fun look up the Bible Verses posted in the church at the beginning. Nice easter eggs there.


Huh, did they change from when they were in the church in earlier episodes?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> For fun look up the Bible Verses posted in the church at the beginning. Nice easter eggs there.


I didn't memorize what was on there, what were they?


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

My recording cut off right as Sasha and the cop were walking up to the window. Can someone recap what happened?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

They all referenced the dead or dead rising. I froze the screen and googled them. I thought it was kind of cool.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

crazywater said:


>


Surely you can see that insulting a man by comparing him to women is, well, insulting to women?

And that doing so on a show with Michonne and Eugene is kinda dumb?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

HIHZia said:


> My recording cut off right as Sasha and the cop were walking up to the window. Can someone recap what happened?


The cop ran up behind her, slammed her head into the window, and ran away.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

OK why is the Maggie and Glenn crew not getting back in the truck and going back to the church?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

mwhip said:


> OK why is the Maggie and Glenn crew not getting back in the truck and going back to the church?


That whole section of the show this week was so boring. Yeah I get, Rositta (or whatever her name is) was needed then and now, and Abraham is having a breakdown, but come on!


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> Huh, did they change from when they were in the church in earlier episodes?


I never noticed them before. Sorry if it's old news...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

mwhip said:


> OK why is the Maggie and Glenn crew not getting back in the truck and going back to the church?


I think they were waiting to see if Eugene woke up dead or alive.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> Why did they bother to take Tyreese on the rescue mission? He can't even hurt a walker unless he's pushed. They should just assign him as Judith's permanent nanny and find a dress for him.


LOL

The writers needed him to go on the mission so his sister would have someone to vent and cry to about Bob 1.



mwhip said:


> OK why is the Maggie and Glenn crew not getting back in the truck and going back to the church?


They are having a camping trip while the others go to battle. Fishing, yoyos, hiking... I think next they will start a campfire.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Yeah, if I were Maggie and Glen I'm gone.

I didn't really get that pastor guy pulling out the floorboards and escaping the church through the floor. Why couldn't he just walk out the door and be like 'see ya - wouldn't wanna be ya'. 

I get why Tyreese is the way he is but I'm afraid that, at some point, he's going to have to get tough to survive. I think it's pretty clear that, in a world like that, sometimes you have to do stuff you might not have otherwise done in order to survive. It's either - choose survival, or say adios.

What I liked most about the episode was having all the storylines playing out instead of a whole episode about one of them.

As to Bob2 - Gee, what a shocker. NOT

I want some strawberries!


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

I thought the police officer that escaped was still tied up. Looked like he just slammed into her to make her hit her head and ran out the door with his hands still behind his back. I was thinking "Man.. with all those walkers, how far can he make it with no hands?"


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Taking your prisoner to a secluded place, turning your back on them. Stupid. Stupid. Stupid. It's like when the one guy got his hands on Judith's neck. Why did they not tie him to something? Of yeah, the writers needed to create conflict. They were planning on releasing them. She should've said "well when this is all over you should go back and end your friends suffering" or something like that.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I liked the episode, though it was a bit of a slow burn.

Knocking her out with that bang against the window seemed odd.

What was the point of Michone's intense stare earlier in the episode, at the preacher I think.

Why is the preacher running away ? Why didn't the people trying to get into the church in the past crawl in under the building.

These are my questions


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Cearbhaill said:


> That's a terrible thing to say.
> Just because a man prefers not to kill things and instead is good with kids is no reflection on his manhood or masculinity.
> 
> And even if it was "find a dress for him" is still hateful and unnecessary- your point would have been better made had you not stooped to this type of insult.
> ...


That rewrite doesn't say the same thing at all especially considering the insult is the whole point of the statement. 
Speaking of points. What's the point of getting your panties in a wad over a fictional character being insulted for being nearly useless?

and as long as we're suggesting rewrites:
You could just rewrite your statement as "I disagree" and it says the same thing without the holier than thou attitude.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> What's the point of getting your panties in a wad over a fictional character being insulted for being nearly useless?


Probably because you insulted every woman in the world along the way.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I could not speak for her but, as another female, I'd say that the statement not only says he is worthless, but that he is so worthless that he's a girl - so he should wear a dress. 

In case that doesn't spell it out, females are worthless.

I really doubt if that is what you were trying to say, of course, but that is exactly how it reads. No offense intended, just another POV.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> Probably because you insulted every woman in the world along the way.


And probably a few stay at home dads too...


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

heySkippy said:


> Probably because you insulted every woman in the world along the way.


How is knowing how a man like Tyreese would feel if he were made to wear a dress insulting to anyone?
I guess I can see how the simple minded and easily offended could misinterpret it. But that's their problem.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I thought Eugene sabotaged the truck because he knew getting to Washington would be a fail.

Glenn and company also appear to be looking for supplies (water/food) as they know its probably going to be a bit of a walk to go back.
So its not like they are just sitting around enjoying the wonderful Atlanta sun.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

zalusky said:


> I thought Eugene sabotaged the truck because he knew getting to Washington would be a fail.


That was the school bus


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Speculation from other sites, with no spoilers, but hidden just in case



Spoiler



Every other site seems to be 100% convinced that Carol dies next week. While it could be possible I'm not clear on why they are so convinced


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> That was the school bus


Oh yea with all these weeks between you forget. Was there an issue with gas?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

zalusky said:


> Oh yea with all these weeks between you forget. Was there an issue with gas?


I don't remember any issues with the truck. I think they are just camped out at this point waiting for Eugene, They did she they couldn't move him until he woke out, so sounded like they could drive

That and Abraham is in a zone or something


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

KungFuCow said:


> I thought the police officer that escaped was still tied up. Looked like he just slammed into her to make her hit her head and ran out the door with his hands still behind his back. I was thinking "Man.. with all those walkers, how far can he make it with no hands?"


And why didn't he take her gun? Unless he really is a good guy and is going to help Rick somehow. (Yeah, not likely)



heySkippy said:


> I think they were waiting to see if Eugene woke up dead or alive.


She seemed to think it would harm him to move him. Not sure why carefully putting him in the truck and taking him where there are more people and supplies would be that bad.



Johnny Dancing said:


> They are having a camping trip while the others go to battle. Fishing, yoyos, hiking... I think next they will start a campfire.


I kind of liked that part. But you'd think Glenn would have developed a way to filter creek water by now.



MikeMar said:


> I don't remember any issues with the truck.


I was thinking when they took that truck that it must burn a ton of gas. Maybe that's not a problem.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> And why didn't he take her gun? Unless he really is a good guy and is going to help Rick somehow. (Yeah, not likely)


His hands were tied behind his back.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

stellie93 said:


> She seemed to think it would harm him to move him. Not sure why carefully putting him in the truck and taking him where there are more people and supplies would be that bad.


 Generally it's a really, really bad idea to move someone with a head or neck injury, unless you have to.

Bouncing around in the cab of the truck is not going to do anything good if he has head trauma. Of course, next episode he'll probably be just fine and ready to ride...


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

madscientist said:


> Generally it's a really, really bad idea to move someone with a head or neck injury, unless you have to.


It sounds like you are conflating a head injury with neck / spinal injury. There is little reason to believe he has a spinal injury.

If he has a concussion, then it would not be a big deal to move him. Use a blanket stretcher and then use blankets to cradle his head in the truck.

And no matter his injury, it would make a lot more sense to move him than to sit in the road there for weeks waiting for him to heal. Walkers come out of no where on this show at any time.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Yeah, it would have been better to carefully move him into the truck than to have to frantically drag him away from a herd of walkers when they showed up. He was out there in the open and they didn't seem to be even watching for walkers. 

It seemed a little risky for Darryl to use walker-head as a weapon. Way too close to those teeth.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Yeah, it would have been better to carefully move him into the truck than to have to frantically drag him away from a herd of walkers when they showed up. He was out there in the open and they didn't seem to be even watching for walkers.


They did hang a lantern on that...some line to the effect that the walker horde didn't know they were there.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

stellie93 said:


> It seemed a little risky for Darryl to use walker-head as a weapon. Way too close to those teeth.


The showrunners wanted to get that scene in where Darryl stuck his fingers in the mouth and then pulled them out an instant before the teeth snapped closed.

As soft as the walker skulls are on this show, I would think Darryl's fist would have been a better weapon than a walker head. Unless he managed to get the teeth to snap on his assailant.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> They did hang a lantern on that...some line to the effect that the walker horde didn't know they were there.


Sure, the horde doesn't know they're there, but so what? any number of walkers can come from any direction at any time.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I thought the Fire Truck was broken down and they were starting to walk when they saw the herd.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> Speculation from other sites, with no spoilers, but hidden just in case
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



IME even more people think it will be Beth that dies in the mid season finale.
The Carol actress is currently in Atlanta on TWD set and working while the Beth actress hasn't been there in weeks.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that...



Spoiler



...one of the major characters dies. Why else would Chris tell us that there's a 'mystery cast member' on TD next week?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I thought the Fire Truck was broken down and they were starting to walk when they saw the herd.


Yes, everybody is forgetting that the fire engine, engine died. They have no transportation at this point. Probably better to replinish water, sleep on top of it tonight, then head out at first light.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

john4200 said:


> The showrunners wanted to get that scene in where Darryl stuck his fingers in the mouth and then pulled them out an instant before the teeth snapped closed.
> 
> As soft as the walker skulls are on this show, I would think Darryl's fist would have been a better weapon than a walker head. Unless he managed to get the teeth to snap on his assailant.


It is extremely difficult to get enough leverage for a strong blow to the head from the position he was in. That said, it is not all that difficult to escape from the type of choke that was being used on him as well. I'm not sure that the zombie skull was the best solution there.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> They all referenced the dead or dead rising. I froze the screen and googled them. I thought it was kind of cool.


Yes, I had checked all of them from the earlier episode -- all referencing death or resurrection I believe...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Johnny Dancing said:


> LOL
> 
> The writers needed him to go on the mission so his sister would have someone to vent and cry to about Bob 1.
> 
> They are having a camping trip while the others go to battle. Fishing, yoyos, hiking... I think next they will start a campfire.


...and sing kumbaya....


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I also had the same thought regarding the preacher: why didn't he just walk out the front door? Nobody would have stopped him.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I also had the same thought regarding the preacher: why didn't he just walk out the front door? Nobody would have stopped him.


If you notice in the opening scenes, they are nailing the front doors shut. The church team is going into full lockdown mode in case a horde/buttholes show up.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Shaunnick said:


> If you notice in the opening scenes, they are nailing the front doors shut. The church team is going into full lockdown mode in case a horde/buttholes show up.


that is not a very bright idea.....How would one get out in case of emergency?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

See now you guys put real spoilers in those non spoiler spoiler tags


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

pmyers said:


> that is not a very bright idea.....How would one get out in case of emergency?


Through the floor, clearly :up:


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I also had the same thought regarding the preacher: why didn't he just walk out the front door? Nobody would have stopped him.


Even if he couldn't actually go out the front, why be so sneaky. What's his deal? He kind of freaks me out.



JohnB1000 said:


> See now you guys put real spoilers in those non spoiler spoiler tags


Okay - I shan't go back and read those, then. This is one of the few shows for which I eschew spoilers. I'm sure that makes me some kind of a something - since I will often read them in other show threads. 



JohnB1000 said:


> Through the floor, clearly :up:


Obviously! Maybe they'll soon be thanking Preacher-Man for prepping the exit for them, too. :up:


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

I wonder if the preacher stepping on the nail will become significant somehow (rather than just making him limp), assuming he makes it back. Inspire Eugene to make a bio weapon to give all the walkers lockjaw?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I think that eventually some seemingly insignificant injury will kill someone, yes. Whether it is (as they call him elsewhere) Father PeePants or Abraham's hand or someone else I don't know. But you'd sure think that infections would be rampant in the conditions these people find themselves in day after day. 

It's always the things you don't worry about that get you so I look for infection to take somebody out sooner or later.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

They are "spoilers" (loosely termed) based on external stories. Probably not truly spoilers but I would have preferred not to read them - though I am not terribly spoiler phobic).


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

The situation with the firetruck is unclear.

In S05E05, one scene showed Abraham on top of the firetruck clearing Walker guts off the engine air intake, right outside the firehouse. Then there was a short Abraham flashback scene, and the next scene shows the firetruck stopped on a rural road, Abraham frustrated and fiddling with what looks like a lock-box or perhaps a maintenance access cover inside the firetruck (it seems like Abraham is trying to open it and not succeeding).

Then the wind changes and they smell a stench.



> Abraham: "We're not stoppin.'"
> 
> Tara: "Uh, we're stopped."


_Tara's statement is ambiguous. Did they decide to stop, or did something force them to stop? Abraham seems to think they can continue on, so if they did not just decide to stop, whatever made them stop is likely easy to fix, or to take care of itself (since later they do not seem concerned with fixing anything)._

Then they all walk forward along the road so they can see over the rise, and there they see the walker horde.



> Eugene: "We already hit a full stop 'cause of an air filter compromised by innards. That will happen again."
> 
> Abraham: "Then we'll hit 'em with the hose."
> 
> ...


Eugene's statement about the air filter may sound like he is saying that the air filter is why they are stopped. But I do not think that is what Eugene is referring to. Remember, Abraham commented at the firehouse that it looked like the firetruck had been used for "crowd clearing" and the walker guts blocked the engine air intake. Later, outside the walker horde, Abraham suggests just plowing through the walkers. That is when Eugene suggests that walker innards would again compromise the air filter.

Out of context, Rosita's comment about the empty tank may sound like they are out of gas. But in context, it seems she is talking about the water tank (they cannot use the hose on the walkers because the water tank is empty).

Abraham's comment, about flooring it strongly implies that the firetruck is either capable of driving, or else can easily be made so.

In S05E07, while they are waiting for Eugene to wake up, Glen, Rosita, and Tara go off to get water (and food). There was no discussion of fixing the truck. That implies that either there is nothing wrong with the firetruck, or they are assuming they will abandon the truck and go on foot once Eugene is dead or can walk.

Bottom line is that I saw no clear indication that the firetruck is incapable of driving, and Abraham seems to assume that it is or soon will be driveable. But the fact that no reason was mentioned why they stopped on the road raises some doubts about whether the firetruck can be driven.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

pmyers said:


> Yes, everybody is forgetting that the fire engine, engine died. They have no transportation at this point. Probably better to replinish water, sleep on top of it tonight, then head out at first light.


I don't think anyone is forgetting that. I think a lot of people are just unsure of the truck's status because no explanation at all was given.
On one hand I'd like to applaud them for not giving us silly weird exposition about it, but on the other hand, leaving it up to the viewer to figure it out is probably the wrong way to go because too many viewers won't get it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> I don't think anyone is forgetting that. I think a lot of people are just unsure of the truck's status because no explanation at all was given.
> On one hand I'd like to applaud them for not giving us silly weird exposition about it, but on the other hand, leaving it up to the viewer to figure it out is probably the wrong way to go because too many viewers won't get it.


I suspect that a scene was shot (or supposed to be shot) that explained why they stopped. But for some reason the scene was not included in the episode.

The way the scenes at the firehouse, short flashback, and then firetruck stopped on the road were put together was awkward. It seemed like they were trying to fix something or cover up some problem during the editing of the episode.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

john4200 said:


> I wonder if the preacher stepping on the nail will become significant somehow (rather than just making him limp), assuming he makes it back. Inspire Eugene to make a bio weapon to give all the walkers lockjaw?


The nail through the Preacher's soul sole will most likely be an example of Chekov's gun.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Or a horribly ham fisted Chekov's gun. There were so many more subtle ways for him to get a nail in his foot.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

Next weeks showdown should be good. This week was OK but another set-up episode for the most part... The whole fire truck crew storyline served no purpose (at least not at this point)... And I don't know if it's years of TV watching or if they're just getting predictable but the whole cop thing at the end was like the least surprising thing that's ever happened... They spent so much of his scenes emphasizing that he's a good guy and coming up on the last two minutes of the episode you know SOMETHING is gonna happen so it's just not that hard to see coming - they need to have a "twist" so it's like "hey we're gonna make this guy seem so nice that everyone will be all 'oh no way!' when he knocks her out!!" but it was so obvious that it would have been a good twist if they DIDN'T go there, lol. 

I'm curious what Dawn's up to with the whole giving Beth the key thing. I believed she was being genuine but then the doctor immediately was like "if Dawn gave you the key there's a motive behind it" (or whatever). I like this new group because they seem super unpredictable and creepy, but at the same time the whole thing is odd to me - I can't figure out any reason at all why they wouldn't let Beth and Carol go. I get that that Dawn is trying to keep their "community" together, and I get that when they bring people in they expect them to earn there keep, but I don't see why she's willing to go to war to keep two additional people there using up resources. That's the only thing I'm not getting and it's kind of lowering the stakes for me. Although the fact that she has Carol raises those stakes because ain't nobody got time fodat.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I can't figure out any reason at all why they wouldn't let Beth and Carol go.


Well, Carol hasn't asked. As for Beth, I assume Dawn is saving her to dole out to the boys in order to continue keeping them in line. She's only in charge as long as she keeps them happy, and Beth should keep them happy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, Carol hasn't asked. As for Beth, I assume Dawn is saving her to dole out to the boys in order to continue keeping them in line. She's only in charge as long as she keeps them happy, and Beth should keep them happy.


Yeah...that is my assumption as well. The scrubbing isn't how she's going to have to earn her keep, or long.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

leswar said:


> Rick has to justify his decision making process to the group now. Yet Sasha gets to untie the cop from the post and move him out of the area without any discussion or backup ( Of course no one notices).


Who was Sascha supposed to discuss it with? They left her there alone to guard the prisoners while Rick, Daryl, Tyreese, and Noah went to execute the hostage negotiation plan.



Cearbhaill said:


> I think that eventually some seemingly insignificant injury will kill someone, yes. Whether it is (as they call him elsewhere) Father PeePants or Abraham's hand or someone else I don't know. But you'd sure think that infections would be rampant in the conditions these people find themselves in day after day.
> 
> It's always the things you don't worry about that get you so I look for infection to take somebody out sooner or later.


Sure it would be more realistic if more of them were dealing with infections. But having the group sit around while someone's foot, then leg, gets swollen and starts to turn colors and the pain gets more intense doesn't make for good TV. People don't die from infection right away, and depicting that long, drawn out process on a TV show that's supposed to be exciting and thrilling isn't really going to work very well.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Sure it would be more realistic if more of them were dealing with infections. But having the group sit around while someone's foot, then leg, gets swollen and starts to turn colors and the pain gets more intense doesn't make for good TV. People don't die from infection right away, and depicting that long, drawn out process on a TV show that's supposed to be exciting and thrilling isn't really going to work very well.


So let it just be happening in the background. No need to focus on it or build a scene around it- just glance at a leg say "I think that's infected" and have the limp get worse each week, then fever, then delirium, etc.
How about toothaches, gastric disturbances, belly pain, diabetes...

Just sayin' these are some mighty healthy people given the conditions in which they live and the foods they are living on.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Surely you can see that insulting a man by comparing him to women is, well, insulting to women?


Political correctness is such utter nonsense. If suggesting he wear a dress because a male is not masculine, intended as humor is offensive, I sure didn't understand that and I can sure understand why the OP didn't. I have heard that comment made as a joke often and I have never once seen a women in real life be offended by a dress being considered something worn by the softer, feminine gender, people less likely to be brutish. A dress is also something that shouldn't be worn in a fight or other rugged activity if you want a more practical reason the comment is used.

I will ask my daughters and girlfriend and other female friends if that is offensive, and will sure point it out in the future when I hear it, if that is truly the case. The online political correctness police will have scored a point if it is.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Or a horribly ham fisted Chekov's gun. There were so many more subtle ways for him to get a nail in his foot.


But now he has part of the Stigmata!  And the walkers are resurrected from the dead! 

This show is getting too preachy for me.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> ... How about toothaches, gastric disturbances, belly pain, diabetes...
> 
> Just sayin' these are some mighty healthy people given the conditions in which they live and the foods they are living on.


This world exemplifies "survival of the fittest" in regards to the non-walkers.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

getreal said:


> This world exemplifies "survival of the fittest" in regards to the non-walkers.


It often seems like "survival of the stupidest" to me. Many of them keep taking stupid chances, over and over, and yet they keep surviving.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

john4200 said:


> It often seems like "survival of the stupidest" to me. Many of them keep taking stupid chances, over and over, and yet they keep surviving.


Look, Lori's dead now, so we can let it go. Mmmmkay?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

At least Daryl isn't still riding a noisy antique Triumph chopper with the turning radius of an oil tanker.


----------

